# male guppies dying



## nvsbandit (Jan 14, 2008)

only my male guppies keep dying....i dont know what the hells going on ive gone through 3 of them

my pleco is fine and my two females are fine...but everytime i get a male in there its nighty nighty after a day or so...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How are you acclimating your new fish? I'm assuming you keep buying males. Also, check the usual (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate) fish that are added to bad water die faster than those that have had time to get used to it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Females are tougher than males by a good margin. Conditions that a male can't survive can often be survived by a female.
There is something fundamentally wrong with your tank.


----------



## nvsbandit (Jan 14, 2008)

what do you mean fundamentally?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

He means the something is lacking in your fundamentals. Amount of filtration. Fish load. Amount of feeding. Water change schedule. Cycling status. Go back to the new tank advice and recheck everything.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

If you can get a liquid test kit, that would really help. The strips are not as accurate and sometimes you can have ammonia or nitrites that the strips don't detect. Even small amounts of those can be deadly to some fish, so a liquid test kit would really help.


----------

